# The Practice  (legal drama)



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

I’m sure most TV buffs remember LA Law (1986 – 1994).  It was good, but one of my favorite legal dramas was The Practice (1997 – 2004) with yummy Dylan McDermott.  I was watching some old episodes the other night….reminded me how stellar that show was and why it won so many Emmys.

Loved crazy George Vogelman (showed up at the office with a woman’s head in his briefcase).  Then he started wearing a nun's habit.  Wow.

William Hinks (Michael Emerson) was a super creepy villain.  He ended up losing his head – literally.

Last night I watched the episode where DA Helen/Lara Flynn Boyle went after the guy who tortured and killed the old woman’s cat.  Made sure his ass went to jail instead of just probation.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2015)

I Loved that show, too.  Where are you finding the old episodes???  I wish they'd get them on Netflix.

Do you remember which show had Betty White as a secretary (she was a hoot, as usual)?  She bashed her chiropractor boyfriend over the head with a skillet (or some such).  I loved that show.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Butterfly - 

You can find some of The Practice on Hulu, however, it’s (imo) better to:

Google “The Practice episodes”, look thru the seasons/eps and when you find one you want to see, google “The Practice (name of episode) youtube”

During it’s last season, The Practice kind of morphed into Boston Legal and focused on the firm Crane Poole & Schmidt. William Shatner was Denny Crane, James Spader was Alan Shore, and Candace Bergen played Shirley Schmidt.

*Betty White *was first introduced on The Practice as a former neighbor of Alan Shore. She was later hired as Alan’s secretary, and she did kill a guy by hitting him over the head with a skillet but she was acquitted. If you google Betty White imbd, look at her filmography, and scroll down to 2004 you'll see the names of the episodes she was in. The first is "Going Home".

Glad you brought this up because I'd forgotten Betty guest starred in The Practice.  I'm gonna watch those episodes when I get a chance.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks.  

LOVED James Spader in Boston Legal!  Shatner was great as Denny Crane, too.  Betty White was wonderful as usual -- I loved her wacko offhand remarks.  She is a master of deadpan delivery of the most off-the-wall stuff.  I wish Netflix would get both series on its list.


----------

